# Trout Flan with Lemon Butter Spring Onion Salsa



## margcata (Sep 18, 2011)

flanes de trucha.jpeg




__
margcata


__
Aug 30, 2012








Photo Courtesy: I prepared on 30th August 2012 for my

2 daughters who are visiting us. I had learnt to prepare this recipe

during The Madrid Culinary Institute Le Cordon Bleu in which I

had taken a course on How to Prepare Savoury Flans & Mousses.





  








160px-Prosecco-gold-arrangement-1.jpg




__
margcata


__
Aug 30, 2012








White sparkling Wine; from Prosecco D.O.C. Designation of Origin Veneto, Italia.

Trout Flan with Lemon Butter Spring Onion Salsa For 4 Persons :

Special equipment:

4 round molds at 8 cm. diameter x 4 cm. height

Aluminum Foil

Ingredients.

fresh parsley to adorn

300 grams of fresh trout without skin and bones

1/4 tsp. salt

a tiny dry red chili pepper or red pepper flakes

1 egg beaten lightly

150 ml. Cream

200 Ml. whole Milk

1) preheat oven to 160 degrees centigrade

2) cut 4 pieces of aluminum foil to fit into the base of the 4 molds

3) Butter the foil in each mold

4) Place the molds in the refrigerator

5) to prepare the Flan; slice the fresh trout in 1 cm. chunks and in a Food Processor, add a pinch of salt and a little dry red chili pepper and 1 egg beaten lightly and combine the ingredients until you have a creamy fine consistency

6) Now add the cream and the milk and combine in Food Processor until you have a "thick batter like consistency"

7) Place the Trout Flan in the Molds taken from the Refrigerator

8) Place the molds filled with flan inside a small cassserole with a cover and the bottom of the casserole should be filled with water and bake in oven 15 to 20 minutes.

The Salsa :

1 shallot finely minced

the juice of 1 lemon

150 grams butter cold and sliced

1 tblsp. and 1 tsp.. finely minced spring onion for garnish and a little for the sauce

1) sauté the shallot in butter and add the lemon juice

and let sauté for 5 mins approx. until there is no liquid.

2) add 1 tblsp. spring onion and sauté a minute or two until tender

3) stir and drizzle on flan and adorn with cold minced spring onion

SERVE WITH : bread sticks or crackers or crusty warm bread of choice and a bottle of Prosecco White Sparkling Wine.

A lovely light lunch.

Enjoy.

Marge.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Exquisite recipe. In fact i'm missing not a single one of your recipes, tho not always post a reply. Thanks.


----------



## margcata (Sep 18, 2011)

Ciao Ordo,

Buenas Tardes,

This is a Wow Compliment. Thank you so much. I believe you can put my name in your member subscription list. Have you ever done any trout or cod or salmon flans or fish mousses before ?

My daughters are visiting us,  and we had this for lunch this afternoon with some Prosecco. It is very light. Not fishy at all. 

Interesting; I have travelled to Argentina several times. The Vet, my husband, is a specialist in Bovine medicine and nutrition and he has conventions and investigative research in Buenos Aires, Montevideo and Sao Paulo. When I can, I come along and go tasting ! I had also studied Spanish there in the 1980 as part of my University Language Programme.

Kind regards,

Saludos,

Marge.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Marg, that sounds like a lot of liquid, approximately 1 and a half cups (USA standard measurement) to just one lonely egg , a large egg? And the photo above is your flan that you made that held together, right? Just curious… some of the recipes that I have use 2-4 eggs 

Mahalo (thank you), K~girl


----------



## margcata (Sep 18, 2011)

Kaneo.

This is the trout flan I prepared for lunch today, just as printed above.

Very light of texture and lovely taste.

Marge.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

k~girl here again (kane means man) ...

so Marg, is that a photo of your flan that you made today?


----------



## margcata (Sep 18, 2011)

Kaneo,

Yes, Margaux prepared this dish on the 30th August 2012 for her two daughters who are visiting and they took the photo for me.

I believe that since we are in totally different parts of the globe, our availability to different products could play a role in the results of a dish, and shall be quite different.

Have a nice Labor Day Wkend.

Marge.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

1 egg would bind this together. The more eggs the more rubbery the texture. The gel in the trout would also help bind..


----------



## margcata (Sep 18, 2011)

Chef Ed,

Thank you very much for your contribution.

Always appreciate your coaching.

Ciao, Marge.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

So, really this is a mousse recipe or as a spread? ( marg, once again kane is means man in hawaiian, k~girl is great )


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

margcata said:


> Kaneo,
> 
> ...I believe that since we are in totally different parts of the globe, our availability to different products could play a role in the results of a dish, and shall be quite different.


Well, cow's milk and then the cream from that milk would be pretty much the same anywhere we are.

You did use cow's milk and cream, right? Not goat or sheep or…?

And then an egg, a chicken's egg right? A large egg is the standard measure in a recipe, at least here in the US, 

or did you use a different fowl or size of egg? 

I just want to make sure that I have this recipe correct before I try it, as trout can be spendy, 

unless of course you are a fisherman with a stream nearby /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif

TIA,

K~girl

(once again, Kane is man in Hawaiian, and well, I am a girl)


----------



## margcata (Sep 18, 2011)

Kaneo,

Clarification of ingredients & Texture Obtained:

Fresh Parsley For Adorning

300 grams of Trout without skin & without bones

1/4 tsp. salt to taste

a little dried red chili pepper or fresh, or cayenne or chili flakes to one´s taste

1 Large Egg ( regular hen / chicken egg )

150 ml. Cream ( heavy cream )

200 ml. Whole Milk ( regular whole cow milk ); ( *** not goat nor ewe milk )

Texture of the Trout Flan:

 This is not really a cream cheese spread type  texture.

It is more like a Flan on the exterior than a creamy mousse or spread.

However, the interior,  is firm yet  creamy.   

Hope this assists.

Have a nice Labor Day Wkend.

Marge.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

In many cases this ingredients as well as the look would be more a mousse in USA however in spanish neighborhoods like Miami i would be called flan by many people in particular older folk.  I have seen coconut custard pies called flans. I would think in Spain it could be flan or mousse.  Some people may even fold beaten rgg white into the mix to make lighter. There are many, many ways to make things, and many , many names depending on location.  Example is a Blintz  a crepe or is a crepe a blintz? Depends on location.


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

margcata said:


> Kaneo,
> 
> *Yes, Margaux prepared this dish on the 30th August 2012 for her two daughters who are visiting and they took the photo for me*.


How dare you! Anyone who doubleclicks on the pictures to magnify them, can see these pictures ares SCANS from printed media; hence the moiré effect that only occurs in scans or pixellation, both due to the fact that the original pictures were rasterized for printing.

And to be clear to each and everyone on this forum; not one of the pictures posted by this forum member is hers! NOT ONE! They are all scans from printed media or since recently pictures taken with a Nokia cellphone from printed pictures, hence the pixellation.

This person does the same on this forum, on Foods of the World Forums and on Discuss Cooking forums...

And please margcata, don't start with another of your stereotype "Firstly... thus..."!!


----------



## margcata (Sep 18, 2011)

Chef Ed,

Thanks for your post. How true about colloquial names for recipes.

To top it off Ed, I had prepared this the other day in Puglia, Italy.

Flans, custards, spreads, dips and mousse: certainly colloquial and all in some way, interchangeable name wise.

This classic recipe is French in actuality, however, my daughters enjoy it so much, that they offered to drive me to the province of Molise, the interior for Trout, one province north of Puglia.

Really turned out lovely Ed.

All my best for a lovely Labor Day Wkend.

Marge.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Chris. Can you tell us what magazine these pictures are from??  There was a vegetable OWL someone posted the other day that came from Prarie Chef on Facebook (I know because  I saw the original on facebook.)


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Well, there's this one in margcata's gallery:





  








900x900px-LL-30b5ff7a_bacalao.jpeg




__
phatch


__
Sep 1, 2012








Which has a copyright and different photographer credit here:

http://www.el-exportador.es/icex/cd...394_6735502_6742676_4553621_4549914_2,00.html


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

ooooh, and a biggie from Diane Kochilas

http://dianekochilas.com/1875/classic-baklava

and Margcata's scan of the copyrighted image:

https://statich.cheftalk.com/8/8e/900x900px-LL-8e06846a_BAKLAVA.jpeg

So, yeah. Busted.


----------



## margcata (Sep 18, 2011)

Nico and Phatch,

I am a publishing writer and I receive many photos as many writers & reporters do  from  uncountable Bar and Restaurant Owners as well as hotels, and they are photos, not slides. My cell phone is a great tool, however, the photos it takes are mediocre.

The photo of the grilled Cod Fish Pil Pil with garlic Canapé is from a Tavern in the city of Bilbao in the Spanish Basque Country.

At the moment, I cannot tell you which Tavern, as that photo was given to me a few years ago and I am in  Italy for another week.

Many times, the Photographers give the Taverns copies of the photos they take after they locally publish in their vicinities.

2ndly, The Hellenic Ministry of Foreign Trade and Tourism provided me with some food photos for a photo courtesy. The Ceo of this organization and I know each other and he has always provided me with photos and we have never had any problems before.

Perhaps, I have to request a Release of Photo Courtesy and look into further.
 

This does not excuse the loud manner in which, this discussion has come about, as it is improper and should be handled via email or private message.

None the less, this is a matter to discuss in  Private not on a Forum as it can have a negative reaction to membership and new members.

If you wish to discuss this matter, let us do it off line.

Thank you kindly.

Marge.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

And the hits just keep coming.

http://gasztroabc.hu/recept/7063_halas-kebab-tok-cukkini-chutneyval/ picture from a cookbook that margcata scanned and posted here:

https://statich.cheftalk.com/f/f4/900x900px-LL-f4ebdc70_KEBABSDEPESCADO.jpeg


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

You passed the work off as your own in public. Let's have it out in public.


----------



## kippers (Aug 31, 2012)

Margcata for me its quite simple, your daughter photographed the trout flan. Just take a pic and post it of the same plate empty apart from a crossed knife and fork. The quality of the pic is not important. I presume that if you cannot post the pic within 12 hrs you are telling porky pies.


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

margcata said:


> Kaneo,
> 
> Yes, Margaux prepared this dish on the 30th August 2012 for her two daughters who are visiting and they took the photo for me.


and the dead fish on the table next to the plate...who does that at home?.....hmmm, something smells fishy to me /img/vbsmilies/smilies/rolleyes.gif

joey


----------



## kippers (Aug 31, 2012)

Fishy more like sour milk durangojo, check out post 33 in the Autumn Soup thread where Margcata claims a medical intolerance to cows milk.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

lol

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/lookaround.gif

seems she has an 'intolerance' to many things


----------



## kippers (Aug 31, 2012)

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> lol
> 
> /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lookaround.gif
> 
> seems she has an 'intolerance' to many things


LOL I have only spotted an intolerance to cows milk and telling the truth?


----------

